# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Η κλούβα μου!

## voula

Εδώ είναι η κλούβα που έχω τα καναρινάκια μου! Τους έχω βάλει και δύο δεντράκια και φαίνεται ότι το διασκεδάζουν! Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω, είναι αν το νάιλον που έχω βάλει γύρω γύρω, αρκεί για το κρύο του χειμώνα.

----------


## Windsa

ελιά είναι αυτή?

Ενώ σε πολλές πηγες η Russian Olive Tree θεωρούν ασφαλές για πουλια, εγώ δεν θα σου προτιεινα να ρισκάρεις και να βάλεις κλαδιά ελιας μέσα στο κλουβί.... 
Ελια έχει μερικά συστατικά στη φλούδα και στα φύλλα της που μπορούν να προκαλούν προβλήματα στα πουλια.

Βάλε καλύτερα καλδια από μιλια ή πορτοκαλια...

http://www.busybirds.net/Toxic.html#top

----------


## Antigoni87

Πολύ όμορφη η κλούβα σου  ::  
Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφη εικόνα, και φυσικά πολύ ωραίο περιβάλλον για τα πουλάκια. Μου έβαλες σκέψεις να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο κ εγώ. Απλώς δες αυτό που λέει η Πωλίνα για την ελιά, καλύτερα βάλε κάτι πιο ασφαλές  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σούπερ η κλούβα σου.Μου αρέσει πολύ η κρεμαστή ταΐστρα.Να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά.

----------


## nicktzad

βουλα που θα μπορουσα να βρω μια τετοια κλουβα?σκεφτομαι να κανω και εγω κατι παρομοιο...πραγματικα πολυ ομορφη!!!!!

----------


## xXx

Μπράβο Βούλα κουκλίστικη είναι ,έχουμε και ίδια ταίστρα μόνο που εγώ δεν την έχω κρεμάσει την έχω κάτω μέσα στην κλούβα πτήσης   ::

----------


## voula

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια!

Τα δενδράκια είναι ελιές και τα έφτιαξα bonsai για να μείνουν σε αυτό το μέγεθος. Θα το ψάξω λίγο σχετικά με την ασφάλεια και μπορεί να βάλω κάτι άλλο. Πάντως δεν βλέπω να τσιμπάνε τον κορμό. Τους αρέσει να παίζουν με τα φύλλα!




> βουλα που θα μπορουσα να βρω μια τετοια κλουβα?σκεφτομαι να κανω και εγω κατι παρομοιο...πραγματικα πολυ ομορφη!!!!!


Η κλούβα είναι χειροποίητη από σιδερά... Το συρτάρι από κάτω κάνει το καθάρισμα εύκολο και στα πλάγια έχει υποδοχές για τζάμι ή πλέξιγκλας. Προς το παρόν έχω βάλει νάιλον.

----------


## xXx

Βούλα νάιλον έχεις βάλει σε πόσες πλευρές?Ρωτώ επειδή δεν βλέπω καλά από τις φωτογραφίες..

----------


## voula

> Βούλα νάιλον έχεις βάλει σε πόσες πλευρές?Ρωτώ επειδή δεν βλέπω καλά από τις φωτογραφίες..


Έχω βάλει σε όλες τις πλευρές εκτός από μπροστά. Ποια είναι η καλύτερη λύση για τον χειμώνα; Μήπως να βάλω τζάμια; Αλλά και πάλι σε όλες τις πλευρές και να κλείσει τελείως; Βέβαια μιλάω για τις κρύες μέρες.

----------


## xXx

Είμαι και εγώ σε αναζήτηση υλικών για την κλούβα πτήσης μου που έχω στη βεράντα επειδή είμαι από Λάρισα και τα βοριαδάκια εδώ όπως επίσης και η υγρασία δεν είναι για παιχνίδια...σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να κλείσουν και οι 4 πλευρές λόγω του ότι θα εγκλωβίζεται η υγρασία μέσα με πολύ άσχημες συνέπειες...είναι προτιμότερο να φάνε παραπάνω κρύο από το να πέσουν θύματα στην υγρασία...και πίστεψέ με αυτή δημιουργεί πολύ καλές συνθήκες ανάπτυξης μικροβίων... 
...έχουμε κάνει και εδώ συζήτηση viewtopic.php?f=36&t=4017
αλλά καλό θα είναι να ανοίξουμε ένα νέο θέμα να κουβεντιάσουμε επί του θέματος αφού εδώ είναι η παρουσίαση της κλούβας σου..  ::

----------


## nicktzad

Bουλα η κλούβα είναι χειροποίητη από σιδερά, αλλα τα καγκελα που τα βρηκες? γιατι φαινονται σαν απο κανονικο κλουβι...και επισης,το συρταρι πως το εφτιαξες???

----------


## marlene

Πλάκα μας κάνεις.......... είναι εξαιρετική!!!!   ::   ::   :: 

Βέβαια από κλούβες καναρινιών δεν έχω εμπειρία, αλλά αν ήμουν καναρίνι σε ένα τέτοιο θα ήθελα να γυροφέρνω...!  "fullyhappy" 
Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα επίσης η ιδέα με τα bonsai! Ασχολούμε κι εγώ κι έτσι με έχεις βάλει σε σκέψεις διπλά...! Δεν πονά όμως η καρδιά σου, να έχεις κάνει όλη τη δουλειά της δημιουργίας του bonsai και μετά να το δίνεις στα πουλάκια? Σίγουρα, σε σχέση με μία κανονική γλάστρα, κερδίζεις μικρότερο ύψος κ όγκο... (αναφέρομαι στο χαμηλό κ πλατύ δοχείο του bonsai) και έχεις και αρκετά δυνατά κλαδιά ώστε να μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν ως πατήθρες. Ένα συνηθισμένο φυτό ανάλογου μεγέθους έχει νομίζω πολύ πιο τρυφερά κλαδιά...!

Πολύ καλή ιδέα λοιπόν, αφού καταφέρνεις να συνομιλούν δύο διαφορετικές αγάπες..!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## voula

> Bουλα η κλούβα είναι χειροποίητη από σιδερά, αλλα τα καγκελα που τα βρηκες? γιατι φαινονται σαν απο κανονικο κλουβι...και επισης,το συρταρι πως το εφτιαξες???


Τέτοιο κάγκελο κυκλοφορεί στο εμπόριο. Δεν το βρήκα εγώ βέβαια, αλλά εκείνος. Η κλούβα είναι λίγο παλιά, αλλά και πρόσφατα που μιλούσα με έναν σιδερά μου είπε ότι υπάρχει τέτοιο κάγκελο. Ίσως αν ρωτήσεις σε κατάστημα εμπορίου σιδήρου, να βρεις. Το συρτάρι είναι από λεπτή λαμαρίνα. Οι άκρες είναι λυγισμένες για να φτιαχτούν οι πλευρές. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι, μπορώ βγάλω το κλουβί περισσότερες φωτογραφίες για να πάρεις ιδέες.





> Πλάκα μας κάνεις.......... είναι εξαιρετική!!!!    
> 
> Βέβαια από κλούβες καναρινιών δεν έχω εμπειρία, αλλά αν ήμουν καναρίνι σε ένα τέτοιο θα ήθελα να γυροφέρνω...!  "fullyhappy" 
> Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα επίσης η ιδέα με τα bonsai! Ασχολούμε κι εγώ κι έτσι με έχεις βάλει σε σκέψεις διπλά...! Δεν πονά όμως η καρδιά σου, να έχεις κάνει όλη τη δουλειά της δημιουργίας του bonsai και μετά να το δίνεις στα πουλάκια? Σίγουρα, σε σχέση με μία κανονική γλάστρα, κερδίζεις μικρότερο ύψος κ όγκο... (αναφέρομαι στο χαμηλό κ πλατύ δοχείο του bonsai) και έχεις και αρκετά δυνατά κλαδιά ώστε να μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν ως πατήθρες. Ένα συνηθισμένο φυτό ανάλογου μεγέθους έχει νομίζω πολύ πιο τρυφερά κλαδιά...!
> 
> Πολύ καλή ιδέα λοιπόν, αφού καταφέρνεις να συνομιλούν δύο διαφορετικές αγάπες..!


 "fullyhappy" 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ξεκίνησα πρόσφατα να ασχολούμαι με τα bonsai, γιατί σκέφτηκα να βάλω μέσα στο κλουβί. Έτσι έφτιαξα δύο, μόνο και μόνο γι'αυτό. Τα δενδράκια δεν δέχτηκαν ιδιαίτερη περιποίηση στο σχήμα τους. Μόνο τα κλαδάκια έφτιαξα για να μπορούν να κάθονται τα πουλάκια. Βέβαια τα άτιμα βρήκαν παιχνίδι τα φύλλα και τους αρέσει να τα κόβουν και να παίζουν με αυτά! Τώρα τους έχω βάλει και κάποια άλλα κλαδιά, ώστε να ασχολούνται με αυτά και όχι με τα δενδράκια! Πάντως τα bonsai είναι μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα τέχνη. Αλλά δεν θα έβαζα ένα δενδράκι που δούλευα καιρό, μέσα στο κλουβί!

----------


## nicktzad

δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχουν τετοια καγκελα στο εμποριο.θα το ψαξω γιατι σκεφτομαι να κανω μια κλουβα και σκεφτομουν να βαλω κουνελοσυρμα,αλλα αυτα τα καγκελα ειναι πολυ ποιο ωραια!!!!!
το θεμα ειναι ομως ποιος σιδερα θα καθησει να κανει τετοια "μερεμετια"....????
αν σου ειναι ευκολο βαλε καμια πιο κοντινη φωτο μπας και παρω καμια ιδεα,ειδικα απο το συρταρι γτ μου φαινεται το πιο περιπλοκο της υποθεσης...πως θα το στερεωσω στον πατο του κλουβιου???

----------


## abscanary

Υπέροχη η Κλούβα σου Βούλα. Με το Νάυλον η το πλέξιγκλας είσαι καλυμένη (αφήνοντας την μπροστά όψη ανοικτή πάντα). Το γυαλί δεν νομίζω ότι παρέχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη προστασία στην πτώση της θερμοκρασίας γιατί παγώνει εύκολα. Πάντα πρέπει να έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι οι πολύ χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες απαιτούν, επίσης, υγιή πουλιά (τα ασθενή δεν θα αντέξουν) και σωστή διατροφή των πουλιών σου (μια πτωχή διατροφή θα θέσει σε κίνδυνο και τα υγιή πουλιά)

----------


## mpikis

Ωραια η κλούβα αν και εγω δε θα κοιτούσα τι αρέσει σε μένα αλλα τι θά είνια πιο καλό για τα πουλάκια..Σε συγχαίρω γιατι είσαι απο τα ατόμα που δεν εχουν τα καναρίνια τους σε ενα μικ΄ρο κλουβι και χαζοχαιρονται οταν τα ακούνε να κεληδανε πιστεύοντας οτι κελαηδαω σημαίνει οτι είμαι και ευτυχισμένος..μπραβο στη μεγαλη κλούβα και απλα αυτή η ελία δε ξέρω κατα πόσο τους δυσκολευει στο πεταγμα...μικροτερο ντεκορ περισσότερος χώρος για να πετάξουν......

----------


## voula

> Ωραια η κλούβα αν και εγω δε θα κοιτούσα τι αρέσει σε μένα αλλα τι θά είνια πιο καλό για τα πουλάκια..Σε συγχαίρω γιατι είσαι απο τα ατόμα που δεν εχουν τα καναρίνια τους σε ενα μικ΄ρο κλουβι και χαζοχαιρονται οταν τα ακούνε να κεληδανε πιστεύοντας οτι κελαηδαω σημαίνει οτι είμαι και ευτυχισμένος..μπραβο στη μεγαλη κλούβα και απλα αυτή η ελία δε ξέρω κατα πόσο τους δυσκολευει στο πεταγμα...μικροτερο ντεκορ περισσότερος χώρος για να πετάξουν......


Τα δενδράκια μπήκαν για τα πουλάκια και όχι για μένα! Δηλαδή δεν τα έβαλα για να φαίνεται ωραία η κλούβα, αλλά γιατί πιστεύω ότι έτσι δημιουργείται ένα περιβάλλον καλύτερο για πουλάκια. Το θέμα χώρου το πρόσεξα, βάζοντας στο πίσω μέρος τα δενδράκια και όχι στη μέση. Η μεγάλη κλούβα έχει πολλά θετικά!


nicktzad, το μεσημέρι θα σου ανεβάσω μερικές φωτογραφίες!

----------


## voula

Νίκο, εδώ είναι οι φωτογραφίες που σου έβγαλα. Φαίνεται η περιοχή του συρταριού. Το πάνω μέρος είναι ένα απλό πλαίσιο.

----------


## douke-soula

μπραβο Βουλα!!!!!!!!
εχεις φτιαξει πολυ ωραιο χωρο για τα πουλακια σου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nicktzad

βουλα πολυ καλη η κατασκευη,αλλα δεν νομιζω να μπορεσω να κανω κατι τετοιο μονος μου...θα πρεπει να αρχισω να σκεφτομαι καμια πατεντα ή να ψαξω για κανεναν σιδερα που να αναλαμβανει τετοιες μικροδουλειες...ποσο περιπου σου κοστισε αν επιτρεπεται??μην με πιασουν και στον υπνο.....  :sleep:

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Εγώ ψηφίζω Βούλα ΔΑΓΚΩΤΟ!!!
Μην αλλάξεις απολύτως τίποτα!!!
Είναι καταπληκτική η κατοικία των καναρινιών σου με πολύ γούστο και εξαιρετική αισθητική!!!
Και στο λέει κάποιος που είναι λίγο "ψώνιο"με το καλλιτεχνικό κι αισθητικό κομμάτι...  ::  
Μια μικρή χάρη μόνο αν μπορείς :
Στείλε μας μερικές φωτο με τα καναρινάκια. Μου φαίνονται ΟΛΑ πανέμορφα!!! 
Θέλουμε κοντινά!!!  ::

----------


## voula

Ορίστε τα κοντινά που ζητήσατε!

Εδώ τα τέσσερα είναι αρσενικά και το ένα θηλυκό, το καφετούλι. Αυτά είναι 5 μηνών εκτός από τον κίτρινο που είναι μεγαλύτερος. Το σκουρόχρωμο που είναι κάτω, λέγεται Ταζ, από το γνωστό Ταζμάνιαν και αυτό γιατί είναι το πιο ζωηρό και άτακτο καναρίνι που έχω! Μέχρι που κατάφερε να βγει από το κλουβί και να επιστρέψει μετά από 2 ώρες!


Αυτή η μικρούλα είναι επίσης 5 μηνών και μεγάλωσε στο χέρι μου! Η νεαρή και άπειρη μαμά της (από κάτω) δεν την τάιζε αρκετά και ο μπαμπάς της(πάνω ο κίτρινος) δεν βοηθούσε καθόλου. Έτσι πρόλαβα και το μεγάλωσα εγώ, πριν ψοφήσει όπως τα αδερφάκια του.


Εδώ είναι η μαμά της μικρούλας που μεγάλωσα.


Και εδώ η μαμά των ασπρόμαυρων. Υπόδειγμα μητέρας!


Ο κιτρινόμαυρος είναι ο πατέρας των ασπρόμαυρων.


Εδώ είναι ο Ερρίκος! Είναι η αδυναμία μου. Είναι φλωροκάναρο και το πιο ήμερο πουλάκι. Βάζεις το χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί και δεν κουνιέται! Τον έχω ξεχωριστά γιατί κελαηδάει, αλλά και δείχνει πιο ζωηρός, μόνο όταν βρίσκεται μόνος του.



* * *

Νίκο, δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σου πω τιμή της κλούβας, γιατί φτιάχτηκε αρκετά παλιά και ουσιαστικά δωρεάν, αφού μου την έφτιαξαν μαζί με μια άλλη δουλειά.

----------


## xXx

Βούλα στην πρώτη φωτό το κάτω πουλάκι είναι θηλυκό? 
Πόσο καιρό το έχεις και από πού το πήρες? 
Το έχεις ζευγάρι με το πουλί στην τελευταία φωτογραφία?
Έχουνε δαχτυλίδι αυτά τα δύο πουλιά?
Τα είχες αγοράσει μαζί ή όχι?

----------


## voula

Βασίλη εννοείς το σκουρόχρωμο που μοιάζει σαν σπουργίτι, έτσι; Αυτό είναι τεσσάρων μηνών, αρσενικό. Προήλθε από το ασπρόμαυρο θηλυκό στην 4η φωτογραφία και το κιτρινόμαυρο αρσενικό στην 5η φωτογραφία. Είχα αγοράσει τέσσερις γονείς και δεν είχαν δακτυλίδια. Δεν έχω βάλει σε κάποιο πουλάκι δακτυλίδι.

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Θεά!!!  ::

----------


## nicktzad

δεν πειραζει Βουλα.πιστευω θα την βρω την ακρη...
τα καναρινακια σου πολυ τελεια!!!!ωραια χρωματα...
αλλα και το φλωροκαναρο ακομα πιο ωραιο νομιζω..!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marlene

Τέλεια.....  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Βούλα, αυτά τα πουλάκια παραείναι όμορφα...!!!!   ::   ::   ::  
Να τα χαίρεσαι!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## to_paidi

[align=justify:3m5vr8fq]Καταπληκτικά τα πουλάκια σου. Πάρα πολύ ωραία και βολική τη βρίσκω την κλούβα σου. Πρέπει να είναι τυχερός κανείς και να έχει γνωστό σιδερά που να ασχολείται με μικρο-λεπτοδουλειές. Είναι σπουδαία υπόθεση να έχεις κάποιον που να σου υλοποιεί τις ιδέες. Ο συρταρωτός πάτος για εμένα, είναι όλα τα λεφτά!  :: [/align:3m5vr8fq]

----------


## andreascrete

Πολύ όμορφα όλα σου τα πουλάκια, μόνο που ο Ερρίκος δεν είναι φλωροκάναρο αλλά καναρίνι Μωσαϊκ.
Τα φλωροκάναρα ειδικά τα αρσενικά παίρνουν σχεδόν πάντα το σχήμα και τα χρώματα του φλώρου, δηλαδή έχουν κίτρινη λωρίδα χρώματος στην εξωτερική φτερούγα και στην ουρά και λαδοπράσινο σώμα με μπέζ/κίτρινη κοιλιά.
Επίσης έχουν πιο χοντρό κεφάλι και πιο μακρόστενο και δυνατό ράμφος απο τα καναρίνια.

----------


## voula

> Πολύ όμορφα όλα σου τα πουλάκια, μόνο που ο Ερρίκος δεν είναι φλωροκάναρο αλλά καναρίνι Μωσαϊκ.


Μου είχαν πει ότι είναι φλωροκάναρο, αλλά εγώ δεν ήξερα να τα ξεχωρίζω. Που μπορώ να βρω πληροφορίες για αυτά τα πουλάκια; Έχει ιδιαίτερη συμπεριφορά και ξεχωρίζει από τα υπόλοιπα. Για παράδειγμα δεν κελαηδάει όταν βρίσκεται με άλλα πουλάκια και δεν ζευγαρώνει. Δικαιολογείται αυτό;

----------


## xXx

αχάτης κίτρινο μωσαικού είναι μάλλον

----------


## andreascrete

> αχάτης κίτρινο μωσαικού είναι μάλλον


Η Αχάτης κόκκινο Μωσαικό που δεν βάφτηκε ποτέ με χρωστική και δεν έχει πορτοκαλίσει στα σωστά σημεία.
Είναι και αυτό καναρίνι όπως όλα τα άλλα που έχεις και έχει της ίδιες ανάγκες, καλύτερα να ζευγαρώνει με καναρίνια ίδιας ράτσας με την δική του για να βγάζει ολόιδια πουλιά με αυτό.
Αν δίνεις και χρωστική (καταξανθίνη η καροτίνη) σε σκόνη στην αυγοτροφή του αν έχει κόκκινα γονίδια θα βγάλει έντονο κόκκινο στην μάσκα του σαν αρσενική καρδερίνα και κόκκινο στα φτερα , ουρά , και στήθος.
Δες την φώτο πως δείχνει αν βαφτεί:

----------


## xXx

έχω την αίσθηση ότι θα είχε έστω κάπου ελαφρώς πορτοκαλί χρώμα Ανδρέα αν ήτανε κόκκινου ποράγοντα και όχι κίτρινου, καθαρά γονιδιακά, αλλά αυτό δείχνει εντελώς κίτρινο το χρώμα του

----------


## andreascrete

> έχω την αίσθηση ότι θα είχε έστω κάπου ελαφρώς πορτοκαλί χρώμα Ανδρέα αν ήτανε κόκκινου ποράγοντα και όχι κίτρινου, καθαρά γονιδιακά, αλλά αυτό δείχνει εντελώς κίτρινο το χρώμα του


Ναι? στην δική μου οθόνη φαίνεται να πορτοκαλίζει λίγο, ίσως να πρέπει να καλιπράρω τα χρώματα της.

----------


## voula

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Πράγματι ο Ερρίκος είναι κίτρινος. Θα κοιτάξω να τον ζευγαρώσω με θηλυκό ίδιας ράτσας.

Ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κάτι για την μεγάλη κλούβα. Τώρα τελευταία βλέπω ότι τα αρσενικά τσακώνονται πολύ. Η κλούβα έχει 5 αρσενικά και 4 θηλυκά. Να κάνω κάτι γι'αυτό ή να τα αφήσω όπως είναι;

----------


## xXx

εγώ το βλέπω για αχάτη κίτρινο μωσαικού σαν το πουλάκι αυτό

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Βασίλη δεν είναι αχάτης κίτρινο μωσαϊκό το πουλί αυτό. Ο Ανδρέας έχει κατά την γνώμη μου δίκιο. Κόκκινο μωσαϊκό (αχάτης πάντα) που δεν παίρνει χρωστική.
δύσκολα να βρει κανείς στην Ελλάδα το κίτρινο μωσαϊκό. Εγώ πάντως ούτε στις εκθέσεις δεν τα βλέπω...

----------


## xXx

τα πιο πολλά πουλιά στα πετ εισαγώμενα είναι, δεν είναι θέμα αν είναι ελληνικό το πουλί ή όχι, είναι θέμα το πώς βλέπει κανείς το πουλί και τα χρώματά του

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Τι σημαίνει πως βλέπει κανείς το πουλί ρε Βασίλη?

Μπορεί εγώ να βλέπω το πουλί γλάρο και συ μπεκάτσα και να χουμε κι οι δυο δίκιο??
Η είναι κόκκινο η είναι κίτρινο.
Σου είπα την γνώμη μου.
Καμία περίπτωση να ναι αυτό το πουλί κίτρινο μωσαϊκό. 
Κάνεις λάθος.
Αν θυμάσαι οι δικοί σου αχάτες (κόκκινου μωσαϊκού) ήταν ΠΙΟ κίτρινοι απ αυτό πριν φάνε ένα κουτί χρωστική...

----------


## xXx

...δεν είναι κίτρινα τα πουλιά πριν τη χρωστική Νίκο πορτοκαλίζουνε ελαφρώς...

...όταν λέω όπως το βλέπει κανείς το  πουλί εννοώ ακόμη και σύμφωνα με τις ρυθμίσεις χρωμάτων που έχει κάνει στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή του, αφού αν διάβασες νωρίτερα, ο Αντρέας τα έβλεπε με διαφορετική απόχρωση σε σχέση με μένα

----------


## voula

Σας βάζω άλλες δύο φωτογραφίες μήπως σας βοηθήσουν περισσότερο. Δεν του έχω δώσει ποτέ χρωστική.

http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/1...1127211340.jpg

http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/1...1127211352.jpg

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Η ανάλυση των φωτο της βούλας είναι εξαιρετική.
Κανένα "καλιμπράρισμα" δεν χρειάζεται η οθόνη του Ανδρέα που άλλωστε σε "πείραζε" ... 
Το πουλάκι είναι αχάτης κόκκινο μωσαϊκό.

----------


## andreascrete

> Η ανάλυση των φωτο της βούλας είναι εξαιρετική.
> Κανένα "καλιμπράρισμα" δεν χρειάζεται η οθόνη του Ανδρέα που άλλωστε σε "πείραζε" ... 
> Το πουλάκι είναι αχάτης κόκκινο μωσαϊκό.


Δεν πείραζα κανένα η μήπως πείραζα?  ::   ::   :winky:  
Είχα μια επιφύλαξη σχετικά με το χρώμα αλλά τώρα είμαι σίγουρος! - Το καναρινάκι είναι Red Factor (κόκκινο αχάτης μωσαϊκ) αν ταϊστει χρωστική πριν αλλάξει φτέρωμα θα γίνει στα σωστά σημεία κατακόκκινο!

----------


## xXx

ναι από τις νέες φωτογραφίες φαίνεται καθαρά αυτό ότι είναι κόκκινου παράγοντα

----------


## douke-soula

καθως επισης φαινεται πεντακαθαρα οτι ειναι ενα μικρο κουκλακι !!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## panos70

Βουλα εχεις ενα παρα ππλυ ωραιο αρσενικο mozaic,με την αναλογη χρωστικη την καταληλη εποχη θα σου γινει υπεροχος,σαν αχατης μου φενεται,αλλα τις ρατσες τις ξερει καλυτερα ο Βασιλης xxx-Birdy-75,η κλουβα σου ειναι παρα πολυ ωραια αλλα πρεπει να εχουν χωρο  να πετανε , επανω δυο καλαμακια φτανουν και ελπιζω τα κλαδια να μην εμποδιζουν τα πουλια να πετανε απο τη μια μερια στην αλη κατευθειαν,ειδια ταιστρα κρεμαστη εχω κι εγω ειναι πολυ βολικη

----------


## voula

Πότε είναι η κατάλληλη εποχή για χρωστική;

----------


## panos70

Οταν δεις οτι αρχιζουν να πευτουν τα πουπουλα του,μπωρεις και απο τωρα να του δινεις λιγο  μεσα στην αυγοτροφη η την κοκκινη βιταμινη που λενε οι πετ σοπαδες,με τον καιρο θα τονιστει λιγο το κοκκινο   ::

----------

